# Music of Tribute — Scarlatti



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It is not my usual practice to report on recordings I _don't_ like, but this seems not only a special case, but an opportunity for others to comment - possibly at length.

Here is a link to the Naxos Music Library:

http://www.naxosmusiclibrary.com/preview/catalogueinfo.asp?catID=LAB7077&path=1

My lack of enthusiasm for this CD is based on Lakissova's playing of Scarlatti; It seems to me that she has no connection to the music at all. If there is actually a way to separate mechanics from technique, she displays the result here; her playing is lifeless.

*However*, each Scarlatti sonata is followed by an _hommage_ by a different composer; their birth dates range from Alkan (1813) to Hamelin (1961). I am pretty sure that I am too dismayed by the Scarlatti to pay proper attention to those pieces, so am interested in the opinions of others.

This seems like a made-to-order disc for the attention of our Universal Appreciator, _some guy_, but should be of interest to many of our whippersnappers.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Agree.

Another oddball recently released, Joseph Moog's, *Scarlatti Illuminated*. Samplings of the sonatas and transcriptions (Tausig, Friedman, Gieseking) suggested otherwise. Illuminated kitsch.

View attachment 13491


----------

